# Express Digital Green Screen



## kevlar-jacket (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been using Express Digital Darkroom to do green screen removal on a school picture day job. The amount of students is somewhere around 800. For the most part Express Digital does a great job. It's quick and the edges are clean.

However, lighting problems sometimes confuse the software. Either dark areas are ignored, which produces a grimy look or highlights on hair are removed with the green screen. I have spent many hours tweaking settings and i seem to be getting nowhere. Other programs allow you to mask off areas in addition to selecting a color. Is there a way to do this in express digital. Is there another program that has the same quality and speed, with the addition of a masking function?

If the volume of pictures was smaller I would just use Photoshop/Plugin, but it just seems to slow.The programs i have used are: digital anarchy's primatte, maskpro, photokey 2, and of course express digital. Any help is appreciated.


----------

